# 40K is not the only fruit... (alternative 28mm scifi models)



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for alternative model lines that wouldn't look out of place in 40K? I stumbled upon Rackham's AT-43 game last night while browsing; the Therians from that would make good Necrons. However, I don't collect Necrons! So are there any lines that produce good human style figures that I can mix in with my IG/cultists?

Edit: I realise that it's not going to be tournament legal to do so, but I seriously doubt I'll ever take part in a GW tournament, so it's not an issue.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a huge bundle of picstures from a wide range of miniatures game/companies on my pc at home, if I get around to it I'll post some suggestions tonight. If not, I'll get around to it tomorrow


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think you are allowed some non-gw models in tournament armies-if you had them as characters i would think that would be ok. 

i wouldnt bet on being allowed to play with an army of AT43 necrons though, to give an example.


----------



## Packing Steel (Jun 5, 2007)

I havent done an official GW tourney so dont quote me on this, but i think they allow models converted with non - GW parts as log as the model is at least 75% citadel minaiture, s'what i was toldat my local GW store anyway, but I know certain organizations like the warhammer player's society dont really give a damn as long as they look the part(or that was the case last time i went to one)

http://www.copplestonecastings.co.uk/range.php?range=FW

try these guys, i got some 'jungle troopers' off them a few years back, pretty good stuff and not overly pricey


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Pig Iron Productions makes some cool guys, the Kolony guys wouldn't look out of place as Death Korps or Steel Legion troopers. Gas masks and shotguns.

They're in the UK though so buy from thewarstore.com if you live in the US.

And Packing Steel, I'm pretty sure you're right about the 75% ratio, I've read that somewhere on their site.

EDIT: Whoops, here's the site: http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

those kolony models are very nice. they wouldnt look too out of place on a gaming board.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Those are pretty good. If I were a Tau player, I'd get their Wardroids, as they've done a better job of them than GW have.

Actually, why not just open up the thread a bit? Post any suggestions that you have for good alternatives (and not just ones that would work for _my_ army :wink, and post any pictures you've got of sneaky traitors from other lines hiding in your GW armies!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i want some of those kolony militia models now!!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This guys head is from an old game called Steel Legions which is a bit like Space Hulk.









As to suggestions for others. Rackham Confrontation stuffs nice.

Dirz stuff from the range makes some nice bits for Chaos Cultists, Spawn, Chaos Hounds etc.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, I've been looking at some of the Dirz stuff. It's very hard to find bald models (that aren't Delaque gangers) to stand in for my Hybrid cultists!

I really like the look of your crocodile-headed marine. Very nice, very Chaos. Well painted too.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

If you want GW bald, the bretonnian men-at-arms box has several bald heads, and robes too! (cultists=robes) Also, chains and dogs and shit that could work for cultists. You could even put the religious stuff to work for you I suppose.

I would recommend checking here: www.thewarstore.com and looking at all of their fantasy and sci-fi minis if you're looking at something off the beaten track. They've got some pretty nice ones.


----------

